# Rockstar Enneatypes



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

List your favorite rockstars and musicians and type them as you see fit. Also, feel free to list musicians you don't like, if you have taken the time to figure them out regardless. 

We all know that we can't type people who we don't know personally, and it's guess-work, but I want to hear opinions, based on music, lyrics, interviews, biographies, gut instinct, or any other information you have collected. Lists are welcome, long arguments and case studies are welcome. Anything goes.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

The ones I know best and how I type them personally:

Trent Reznor [Nine Inch Nails]: 5w4-4w5-1w9 Sp/Sx
Marilyn Manson: 4w5-8w7-? So/Sx
Tori Amos: 4w3 Sx
Matthew Bellamy [Muse]: Cp-6w7 So/Sx
Amy Lee [Evanescence]: Cp-6w5-4w3-? Sx
Jeff Martin [Tea Party]: 4w3-8w7-6w5 Sx
Thom Yorke [Radiohead]: Apparently self-types as a 5, but seems 4w5 to me
Sting [The Police]: Self types 3w4 and I agree
John Lennon [Beatles]: 9-5-X OR 5-9-X; I lean heavily toward 9 core
Fiona Apple: 4w5 Sx/Sp
Chopin: 5w4
Mozart: 7w6, at least in the movie
Bjork: 9w1
Robert Plant [Led Zeppelin]: 7w8
Axl Rose [Guns N Roses]: 8w7-4w3-6w7 Sx/So
Jeff Beck: 9w8 Sp/Sx


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

My best guess on these:

George Harrison - 1w2
Paul McCartney - 3w2
Freddie Mercury - 6w7 or 7w6
Hayley Williams - 3w4
Billie Joe Armstrong - 7w6
Andy Biersack - 8w9


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

*Iggy Pop 7w8 Sx/So.*

Wild stage antics that included cutting himself on stage, stage diving (which he invented) and other shennanigans, enormous appetite for drugs and sex, and song titles that include Raw Power, Gimme Danger, Search and Destroy and Death Trip. 












*Miles Davis 8w7 Sx/So.*

Made his mark on music, created an influential legacy, and didn't take shit off anyone. Although in this quote from his autobiography, he's talking about banging alot of women, this could easily be applied to alot of other areas of his life. 
_
For those men it's just a dream, just some kind of fantasy, but I made it a reality in my life. _









*
Elvis Presley 3w2 So/Sx.*

Despite all his fame, The King was a very lonely man and the final years of his life show signs of disintegration to 9. In a 1972 interview, when asked if he was satisfied with his image, he replied,

_Well, sir, it's very hard to live up to an image._


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@Animal
I'd say 6w7>4w5>9w1 Sx/Sp for Amy Lee


----------



## meridannight (Nov 23, 2012)

My favorite musicians would be:

John Fogerty
Bruce Springsteen
David Coverdale
Johann Strauss Jr.
Josh Todd
Tommy Lee
Vince Neil
Wouter Janssen
Robert J. Ritchie (aka Kid Rock)
Luigi Boccherini
Niccolo Paganini




i know you wanted the types too but i really have no idea as to any of their type. 

PS. Robert Plant was in Led Zeppelin? how'd i miss that one....now i gotta check out Led Zeppelin...


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

Debbie Harry 7w6
Joan Jett 8w7
Cyndi Lauper 4w3 
Pink 8w7 or 7w8 4
Slash 47 something 
Axl Rose Cp 6? 
Amanda Palmer- 469 
Christina Perri 485 ?
Alice Cooper 5w6 4w5 1w2


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

*John Coltrane 5w4 9w1 2w1 Sx/Sp.*

Practiced constantly, and was obsessed with exploring new musical ideas, leading to his revolutionary "Coltrane Changes" with_ Giant Steps._ He was also very spiritual, and wanted to bring love and peace to people through his music, one of his greatest masterpieces being, _A Love Supreme_ which was a musical exaltation to God. In spite of all of this, his music is very powerful and intense, even being described as "sheets of sound."

_My music is the spiritual expression of what I am — my faith, my knowledge, my being...When you begin to see the possibilities of music, you desire to do something really good for people, to help humanity free itself from its hangups...I want to speak to their souls.
_


----------



## star tripper (Sep 1, 2013)

*bump* Axl Rose is a cp6. I'd say 6w7-4w3-8w9, though I'm unsure about that last one. He's either sx/sp or sp/sx. He has a strong as hell sp instinct, but I'd bank on sx/sp.

Slash isn't a 4. I'd say 739 is a safe bet.

I typed Bruce Dickinson in his thread as 8w9-3w2-5w6. I'd guess sx/sp, but he seems to have strong sp, so, and sx.

Bruce Springsteen: 4w3-6w5-1w2 sx/so? 

As for John Lennon, why do people always say he's a 9? I always counted him as a typical 8. Sure, he had songs about peace, but he himself was a very confrontational person, no? He was quite the asshat. I had him typed as 8w9.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

I could definitely see Axl Rose as a cp-6.
Slash strikes me as positive-outlook.


----------



## newbie const (Nov 26, 2015)

Ville Valo (HIM) :INFP 4w5-8w7-7w6 Sx/Sp.

Some others I admire:

Blake Shelton:ESTP 7w8-3w2-8w7 Sp/So.

And numerous other musicians whom I love and admire but don't know their enneatypes.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Animal said:


> The ones I know best and how I type them personally:
> 
> Trent Reznor [Nine Inch Nails]: 5w4-4w5-1w9 Sp/Sx
> Marilyn Manson: 4w5-8w7-? So/Sx
> ...


Damn, I disagree with most of these now.. what a n00b I was.


Trent Reznor [Nine Inch Nails]: 5w4-4w5-1w9 Sp/Sx
Marilyn Manson: 4w5-7w6-1w9 So/Sp
Tori Amos: 7w6-4w5-9w1 Sx/Sp
Matthew Bellamy [Muse]: 6w5 So/Sx
Amy Lee [Evanescence]: Cp-6w5-4w3-9w1 Sx
Jeff Martin [Tea Party]: 4w3-8w7-6w5 Sx/So
Thom Yorke [Radiohead]: 5w6 So/Sp
Sting [The Police]: Self types 3w4 and I agree
John Lennon [Beatles]: Likely a 6w5. 693
Fiona Apple: 7w6-4w3-9w8 Sx/Sp
Chopin: 5w4
Mozart: 7w6, at least in the movie
Bjork: 9w1-5w4-2w3 Sx/Sp
Robert Plant [Led Zeppelin]: 7w8
Axl Rose [Guns N Roses]: So confusing. triple-reactive Sx/So, not sure which core, maybe 4 even!
Jeff Beck: 9w8 Sp/Sx


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

There are only a couple that I've typed, but I feel confident about them. Nirvana Nevermind came out when I was 11 and Nirvana made a huge impression on me.

Kurt Cobain -- 3
Krist Novoselic -- 9
Dave Grohl -- 3???

I've seen Kurt Cobain typed as other types, such as 4, but they are simply wrong.


----------



## newbie const (Nov 26, 2015)

nburns said:


> There are only a couple that I've typed, but I feel confident about them. Nirvana Nevermind came out when I was 11 and Nirvana made a huge impression on me.
> 
> Kurt Cobain -- 3
> Krist Novoselic -- 9
> ...


Kurt Cobain is a 5 with a strong 4 wing.I believe he's 5w4-8w7-4w5 Sx/Sp.Too manic and dramatic to be a 3.


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

newbie const said:


> Kurt Cobain is a 5 with a strong 4 wing.I believe he's 5w4-8w7-4w5 Sx/Sp.Too manic and dramatic to be a 3.


Noop. His 4ish side comes from being a 3. The mania and drama and such come from 3 being an energetic type.


----------



## newbie const (Nov 26, 2015)

Trent Reznor:5w4-8w9-4w5 Sp/Sx.
Marilyn Manson:4w5-8w9-7w6 So/Sx (could easily be 1 fixed also)
Axl Rose:Hard to figure out,I believe core CP 6.Doesn't seem core gut centre to me.684 Sx/So.
Thom Yorke:5w4-1w9-3w4 So/Sp.

The rest of typings:I agree/don't know.


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

I would be willing to bet that most rockstars are 3s. I understand wanting to give them all different types to capture the distinctness of their personalities and personae. But I'd start with 3 for all of them. The rockstar archetype is 3.


----------



## newbie const (Nov 26, 2015)

nburns said:


> Noop. His 4ish side comes from being a 3. The mania and drama and such come from 3 being an energetic type.


Ok.I will try to study him further to determine his core.His 5w4,8w7 and Sx/Sp are quite clear though.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

nburns said:


> I would be willing to bet that most rockstars are 3s. I understand wanting to give them all different types to capture the distinctness of their personalities and personae. But I'd start with 3 for all of them. The rockstar archetype is 3.


Well, I can see the majority of famous performers and such being image types in general. Seems to make sense they would be drawn to that enough to commit themselves to it.


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

Distortions said:


> Well, I can see the majority of famous performers and such being image types in general. Seems to make sense they would be drawn to that enough to commit themselves to it.


Yes, image. And you have to enjoy performing and being famous and you have to be dedicated and work very hard.


----------



## newbie const (Nov 26, 2015)

Animal said:


> What do you think of this description?
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/type-2-f...according-beatrice-chestnut.html#post24108506
> 
> ...


I have read many Sx 2 description,honestly yours is the best and minutest.

I now think Madonna is 2w3/8w7/7w8 Sx/So.

Why is Sx 2 superego type?Heck,they are id!


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

Sun Daeva said:


> Just the first quotes I find when googling "Kurt Cobain quotes";
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


I actually didn't see your point right away... but now I do... you're saying that Christina is an obvious 3 and that's what all 3s should sound like. I guess I'll have to disagree with you there. Kurt Cobain was a dark 3, not a bubbly ditz.



> It's what first happens. Before the total collapse of the 3, they become the 'human doing'. As in, workaholic without a deeper sense of their heart. It is classic, almost stereotypical, type 3 behavior.
> Why I think this? Because every recourse on the enneagram I've encountered so far mentions it.


Ummm. I'm not sure how "human doing" = 9. I guess, in your chronology, going to 9 would be after the total collapse. That's what I'm talking about, then.



> What I'm not getting is why you're typing Cobain's symptoms from his struggle with drugs and illness. *Why* did he use drugs? Typing the aftermath of heroine doesn't work.


I wasn't expecting to "win" this typing argument or convince anybody... just providing food for thought.


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

Animal said:


> He seems healthy and normal to you?


You're being kind of silly. I'm done with this.


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

Animal said:


> nooo
> so much head energy!!
> 
> Also, her song criminal is just one of many examples, but it's a 7 self-punishing..
> ...


Wow when I saw her perform live she was sure as hell not all smiley like that. she seemed very self-conscious and trapped in her feelings to me. Fun seeing the different mood(/mode?)

I don't deny that Criminal is a perfect 7 song but then there is this one that seems like such a 4 anthem






seeing all the nuances, feeling like she'll never be understood, only wanting the true.

Aren't 7s the ones who run away from discomfort? (obviously some healthier ones deal with their sh** but broadly). In her songs I see someone who digs into the pain and anger and the sadness and all the complicated feelings, seeking the true and authentic, trying to communicate who she is and what she sees and feeling frustrated, understanding emotions so well that she can communicate them with specificity. And I don't just see guilt. I see shame. Shame for being difficult. Shame for lacking whatever it takes to make relationships work. Being "hard...too hard to know". 

If I could see her as any type other than 4 it would be 7. But... The torment and melancholy I've seen make the 4 seem pretty strong to me. But you have given me much to consider!

Lol I need to find some 4 artists to connect with or change my type. :bwink: (I'm mostly joking. I know one can connect with music of all types. But it does seem a bit...odd).


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

newbie const said:


> I have read many Sx 2 description,honestly yours is the best and minutest.
> 
> I now think Madonna is 2w3/8w7/7w8 Sx/So.
> 
> Why is Sx 2 superego type?Heck,they are id!


Madonna seems quite 3ish to me.


----------



## newbie const (Nov 26, 2015)

nburns said:


> You're being kind of silly. I'm done with this.


Man,Animal is right.He was neither normal nor purely healthy by any definition.I have started to doubt whether he had histrionic personality disorder or borderline PD or not.

This is not intended to hurt your feelings..I am saying what I feel.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

nburns said:


> I actually didn't see your point right away... but now I do... you're saying that Christina is an obvious 3 and that's what all 3s should sound like. I guess I'll have to disagree with you there. Kurt Cobain was a dark 3, not a bubbly ditz.


Cute. 
My point is that you're trying too hard to find type 3 in Cobain, while never making a convincing argument.



> Ummm. I'm not sure how "human doing" = 9. I guess, in your chronology, going to 9 would be after the total collapse. That's what I'm talking about, then.


"human doing" is unhealthy 3. Maybe you should read a book or two on the enneagram?



> I wasn't expecting to "win" this typing argument or convince anybody... just providing food for thought.


You don't want people to see your argument for type 3?


----------



## newbie const (Nov 26, 2015)

nburns said:


> Madonna seems quite 3ish to me.


I invite you to read the descriptions of Sx 2/3/7/8 and the previous discussions.If you still think she is a 3,then it's your matter.

She seems 3-ish because she has a 3 wing and longs for fame and attention like a pure attention whore :laughing:


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

Sun Daeva said:


> Cute.
> My point is that you're trying too hard to find type 3 in Cobain, while never making a convincing argument.
> 
> 
> ...


You win. He's whatever you want him to be.


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

newbie const said:


> I have read many Sx 2 description,honestly yours is the best and minutest.
> 
> I now think Madonna is 2w3/8w7/7w8 Sx/So.
> 
> Why is Sx 2 superego type?Heck,they are id!


I'm also inclined towards 2w3 for Madonna—though I find it hard to quibble with the arguments for 3w2. Both typings seem reasonable.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

nburns said:


> You win. He's whatever you want him to be.


Lol, grow up.


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

fair phantom said:


> I'm also inclined towards 2w3 for Madonna—though I find it hard to quibble with the arguments for 3w2. Both typings seem reasonable.


She reinvents her sound and image every few years... seems rather 3ish to me.


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

nburns said:


> She reinvents her sound and image every few years... seems rather 3ish to me.


Or an sx 2 that needs to find new seduction methods to remain desirable.


----------



## newbie const (Nov 26, 2015)

fair phantom said:


> I'm also inclined towards 2w3 for Madonna—though I find it hard to quibble with the arguments for 3w2. Both typings seem reasonable.


Again saying,Sx 3 descriptions don't fit her as much as Sx 2/8 fits her.She seems 3 because of her strong line of connection to 8 and having a lot of id in her tritype.


----------



## newbie const (Nov 26, 2015)

fair phantom said:


> Or an sx 2 that needs to find new seduction methods to remain desirable.


Yes!You have seen the light :wink:


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

newbie const said:


> I have read many Sx 2 description,honestly yours is the best and minutest.
> 
> I now think Madonna is 2w3/8w7/7w8 Sx/So.
> 
> Why is Sx 2 superego type?Heck,they are id!


Haha. So true..

Just fyi - it's not my description, it's by Beatrice Chestnut, who is a student of Naranjo.. I just typed it up. Other members had typed up some of her other descriptions so I organized them all together here if you want 

http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...stnut-sub-type-descriptions-core-beliefs.html


--
@fair phantom

I'll answer your post tomorrow - love your post. I'm completely convinced she's a 7 but it's not the easiest case to explain when my brain isn't working properly. It's more a matter of explaining the theories about type 7 rather than her specific type. It took me a long time to understand this myself. My father is a 7w8 - and I remember the first time I saw an enneagram description, someone had told me "You could be a 7.." and handed me a book. I looked at short, 1-paragraph descriptions and immediately said "I'm not a 7, but my father is." An opinion I stand by, though I have changed my opinion on many typings since then including my own (I used to type at 5). My father's typing was SOOO obvious. It's like he has an ENTP 7w8 tattoo on his forehead. 

Yet still there's more to him than happyhappy. 7s tend to be very moody and stormy - he's 7w8 Sp.. a 7w6 will be even more all over the place, and Sx 7s are often mistaken for 4s because they're so moody and outward about it. Extreme mood swings and storms in public are actually more common and OUTWARD and SPLAT in 7s than for 4s. 4s are a shame-based type so they are moody in private or in their art where it's "beautiful" and acceptable and "lovable" to be that way... perhaps they might show moods on their own emotional posts on a forum.. or when they're drunk and less inhibited (though I can't possibly be drunk enough to confess feelings for instance) ... but day to day, 4s tend to be more self-contained, while 7s are just OUT THERE. 7s aren't shame based, so they're much more forward with their moods. Yet they're a frustration type, so they have lots of frustration about what they want. They want the next thing and the next and the next; it's never enough. This is gluttony. If they're hungry for another and another and another thing, they'll go after it, and complain if they can't get it fast enough. They feel entitled to have it. Yet at the same time, their line to 1 causes them to be self-punishing and aware of their gluttony and inability to be satisfied. So they'll be stormy and demanding, and yet putting themselves down at the same time.

4s are more ashamed to ask for what they want, so they'll long for it quietly. This is envy - longing - melancholy. They yearn, yet they know there's something lacking in themselves that prevents them from being good enough for the things they want, or even from going after it directly the way 7s do. (I'm always comparing myself to some 7 who ACTUALLY DID the thing that I've been dreaming of doing. At one point I'd written so many songs but they were all secret, and this 7 was just out playing anything he could get his hands on, drunk on stage, so OUT THERE.. I just wanted to let loose like that with all my mistakes. I envied his talent, but I knew I had talent too; I knew I had drive as well, whereas he was always standing in his own way with his alcoholism and storminess and quitting jobs suddenly etc, but I lacked some things he had... like I'm not beautiful, I can't master impressive covers like he does because I'm too much in my own style, I lost my voice to an illness and there's nothing to love about simply playing keyboard - although he's a guitar player but he's more amazing than I could ever be, he had all this talent at his fingertips and although he played publicly, he threw it all away in the sense that he never pursued a career; meanwhile I did EVERYTHING to pursue a career and yet it was thwarted forever by illness.... so I just envied him.. he was 'more me than me,' he was everything I could have been and more.. yet I hated him.. because he didn't have a solid enough vision, he didn't TRY hard enough.. etc) 

4s are ashamed that they're not good enough to get the thing they want, yet they're still not happy with anything less. They're envious that someone else has the chance to do something they never had the chance to do, and feel like if only they had XYZ, they would do even more with it. This is so shameful that they're not likely to splat about it in public. Whereas 7s will just spew about their flaws because it's more surface.. it's more about, I wanted X and I took too many of it, I wanted Y also, X and Y both wanted me to themselves, and I was already onto Z... jeez what is wrong with me hahahaha, why can't I just have all of them... damn I'm such a devil.. stay away from me, I'm no good. Think Amy Winehouse, Lzzy Hale... Fiona Apple.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

@_fair phantom_
To elaborate on this a bit more,
I know not all 4s are like this, but to speak for myself, I am 35, and until about age 34, I could not speak candidly about envy, though I finally typed myself at 4 around age 33, after mistyping at 5, 3 and 8 on the grounds that "I have no shame and I've never envied anyone in my life."

People kept nailing me to the wall with 4 until I finally couldn't hide it from myself anymore.

I'm traumatized, so perhaps it's easier for other 4s. But in my case, well.. in my songs, shame is absolutely spelled out in the lyrics - but instead of calling it shame, I call it "fear." It's actually kind of funny when I'm describing hiding because I'm afraid to show my face because I'm not enough.. etc.. and it's so obvious that what I'm describing is shame. I finally started using the right word for "shame" in some songs I wrote around age 28. I've been writing since age 8, lol. But it was really embarrassing to even admit I had shame, though once I started writing lyrics or books I simply couldn't hide it. (My three main characters in my novel, based on an 9, 8 and 6 respectively, ended up as a 4w5, 4w3, and 3w4... before i knew enneagram. I can't escape it!! nooo! *fist in air*)

But.. I do this thing to trick myself. Where I malign things to make myself feel superior instead of feeling inferior. Supposedly typical of Sx 4. For instance "Women who wear high heels and makeup are all the same. I'm different." The truth? I'm not pretty enough, like they are, so I need to show that I'm better than they are in some way; that I'm beyond their bullshit, or else no guy will ever want me. The thing is I'm perfectly aware of both sides of this, but I've come to identify with my "lack of social norms" - for better or worse.

I'm speaking about this candidly now because of tremendous self-work via enneagram. I've been going to therapy since childhood and no therapist could get this out of me. As a kid, instead of talking to my therapist, I brought plush cats and had them put on scenes which clued the therapist into my feelings.

7s are more likely to be candid about all this stuff. They are human and have lots and lots of frustration, desires and feelings, and no reason to hide them. Their mechanism for dealing with negativity is rationalization, convincing themselves through reasoning that something is okay. Like "I had this breakup with the love of my life, but it's good, because I'll reinvent myself, and I won't be tied down.  " Yet they can't maintain that, so they'll cycle through all their emotions over and over, rationalize them away, and make the same mistakes over and over again. Whereas 4s will linger on their negative feelings even to the point of dwelling on them and identifying themselves as those feelings, but eventually, when they do move on, they learned something.


So you might wonder, what is the difference between maligning women who dress "normally" and rationalization? It's in where the focus lies. With the 4, it's about making a comparison to someone else. There's a spectrum of inferiority vs. superiority, and the 4 is either superior or inferior as a person. That is what the comparison is about - their value, their worth, their lack thereof by comparison. With 7s, they might also make comparisons but it's more about, "this person has what I want." It's about who has more. Their rationalizations are about "This bad event is okay because I still have X." They can also be concerned with who has more love, or who has more praise and things like that, but it's different from focusing on their lack or identity as a person.


----------



## aquasoul (Aug 31, 2015)

nburns said:


> I actually didn't see your point right away... but now I do... you're saying that Christina is an obvious 3 and that's what all 3s should sound like. I guess I'll have to disagree with you there. Kurt Cobain was a dark 3, not a bubbly ditz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have actually been conflicted about Kurt Cobain's enneagram type myself, almost everywhere he's plastered as 5w4 with little to no other variation. I do believe he had a great deal of 3 in him, but I'm leaning towards 4w5 to me it just makes the most sense.

In many ways the archetypical 4 is very much how KC was viewed in a public light, deep, meaningful, over run with emotion and insightful. I cannot for the life of me understand how one views his music as detached in the slightest, I view Nirvana's work as some of the most authentic musical interpretations of emotion. He also had quite the preoccupation with authenticity which as I understand is very much a four trait. He definitely had the experimental 5 wing lyrical approach, opting to fabricate words on the spot rather than stuff the song full of melancholic 4 gabble. Most of the time the lyrics made no sense and that is entirely the point, but A couple of exceptions would include Polly and Heart Shaped Box.

He was incredibly driven to do well and become successful, despite his eventual disgust for fame, early quotes from close friends and interviews show this. Reading some excerpts from his personal notes in "Montage of Heck" he very much pushed in order to get Nirvana out of the "pub rock scene" and establish themselves as a successful band. He very much had a three-ish side. But he was a 4w5 at heart.


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

aquasoul said:


> I have actually been conflicted about Kurt Cobain's enneagram type myself, almost everywhere he's plastered as 5w4 with little to no other variation. I do believe he had a great deal of 3 in him, but I'm leaning towards 4w5 to me it just makes the most sense.
> 
> In many ways the archetypical 4 is very much how KC was viewed in a public light, deep, meaningful, over run with emotion and insightful. I cannot for the life of me understand how one views his music as detached in the slightest, I view Nirvana's work as some of the most authentic musical interpretations of emotion. He also had quite the preoccupation with authenticity which as I understand is very much a four trait. He definitely had the experimental 5 wing lyrical approach, opting to fabricate words on the spot rather than stuff the song full of melancholic 4 gabble.


I don't see the 5... His lyrics were more 9ish than 5ish ("oh well, whatever, never mind"), which is why they resonated with me as an 11-year-old. Part of me wanted to type him as 9, but 9 didn't quite fit.


----------



## aquasoul (Aug 31, 2015)

nburns said:


> I don't see the 5... His lyrics were more 9ish than 5ish ("oh well, whatever, never mind"), which is why they resonated with me as an 11-year-old. Part of me wanted to type him as 9, but 9 didn't quite fit.


I agree with you on his 9-ish temperament in many ways, but yes he didn't ever really fit the characteristics. I still see the lyrics as a very heady 5 example of messing with people.


----------

